# Shibuya Ultima CPX



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh baby! For those that haven't seen, here's a look at the 2010 Ultima. Looks like a redesigned windage unit that brings the scope closer to the vertical rail which is always a good thing. Here's some eye candy for the sight fanatics...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Looks good!*

I love my Ultima, that I have had for about 3yrs. This should be a nice improvement, as mine is starting to rattle a little in the windage unit!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

man that is nice.....Shibuya was on my list for a new sight.....I would have been happy with that one for sure


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*2 questions*

Looks like the 9" aluminum (std) is 5 g heavier than carbon extension. Is that significant to balance?

Does the 365 provide enough vertical travel for 270 fps with extension out 7 or 8 inches?

Sure are pretty sites.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> Looks like the 9" aluminum (std) is 5 g heavier than carbon extension. Is that significant to balance?
> 
> Does the 365 provide enough vertical travel for 270 fps with extension out 7 or 8 inches?
> 
> Sure are pretty sites.


No it's only 5 grains....it's still lighter then a Sure Loc, ANTs, and the AXCEL and I think my CBE....and if it isn't....it is close. :wink:

I would have enough vertical travel with a 365 at 270fps.....but it doesn't mean you will although you should. :wink: If you can get it from the other companies short models you will from this one.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

That is one sweet sight.

It will be my next Archery purchase.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks great.. :thumbs_up

I was thinking about a CBE as the new sight for my 3D bow. I think I might have to snag one of these and put on the spot bow. Then put the old sight I have currently have on the 3D bow instead...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ultima CPX*

From Shibuya site: "---- and will be available at your nearest archery pro-shop in April 2010!" Hey, my birthday is in April.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> That looks great.. :thumbs_up
> 
> I was thinking about a CBE as the new sight for my 3D bow. I think I might have to snag one of these and put on the spot bow. Then put the old sight I have currently have on the 3D bow instead...


Both great....and I really liked this sight.....

but I am not giving back my CBE for it....and if I were going to buy another sight anytime soon it would be the new CBE


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> Looks like the 9" aluminum (std) is 5 g heavier than carbon extension. Is that significant to balance?
> 
> Does the 365 provide enough vertical travel for 270 fps with extension out 7 or 8 inches?
> 
> Sure are pretty sites.


Even with the aluminum bar this sight is quite a bit lighter than ANY other sight on the market that I know of. I used to have a CJ and I weighed them both. I looked for the weights cause I had them wrote down but can't find them. I weighed both of them (mine is carbon though) along with the mount that goes on the bow and if I remember right the Shib was right at 2 ounces lighter than the CJ and I thought the CJ was light compared to others.

You shouldn't have problems getting all your marks on the short one. I was shooting about 265 last season with my 365 and had PLENTY of room, although I keep my sight less than 6 inches from the bow because I benefit more from the less perceived motion in the sight picture. I use the short extension and put it on the second detent from the end. It's about 5.5" if I remember right.



Brown Hornet said:


> No it's only 5 grains....it's still lighter then a Sure Loc, ANTs, and the AXCEL and I think my CBE....and if it isn't....it is close. :wink:
> 
> I would have enough vertical travel with a 365 at 270fps.....but it doesn't mean you will although you should. :wink: If you can get it from the other companies short models you will from this one.


You're right, it's lighter with the aluminum bar and WAY lighter with the carbon bar than any you mentioned. I also have CBE QL 3D that I bought last year and it is truly heavy compared to my Shib. I also have the Shib scope and with the titanium scope rod the scope, bar, mount, and knob are lighter than just the CBE bar itself. 

I do love my CBE though and it ain't goin nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Both great....and I really liked this sight.....
> 
> but I am not giving back my CBE for it....and if I were going to buy another sight anytime soon it would be the new CBE


I'm still thinking about the CBE.. It was down to either the CBE or another Detlef. I bought a Detlef a few weeks ago and it's VERY nice. I heard tonight that the price tag on these Shibs is close to $400. Not sure I like the look of the new Shib that much..


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> I'm still thinking about the CBE.. It was down to either the CBE or another Detlef. I bought a Detlef a few weeks ago and it's VERY nice. I heard tonight that the price tag on these Shibs is close to $400. Not sure I like the look of the new Shib that much..


I don't know the price yet but $400 is high, no doubt. Although, if you get a CBE with clicks and the larger elevation rail I think it's $350+ isn't it?

I could be wrong but I don't see these upgrades on the new Shib jacking the price up an additional $100. I hope I don't eat those words.


----------



## alanmcdonley (May 15, 2009)

Does the slider come off for storage? 

I like to put my current scope and slider in a little box, and move the sight extension in all the way when I put the bow in the case.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, it sure does.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the sight so much I purchased two this year....I got my second on only a few weeks ago...I'm tired of my bushings wearing out in my surlocks...seems like I only get a year 1/2 out of them with all the shooting I do (average 100 arrows a day) Ive had my first shibuya for about 8 months and its still as tight as the day I received it...I shoot the carbon model and love it..


----------

